# Confused about crate training - A few questions



## LibertyME

I do exactly what you describe...I either toss a treat....toss a toy...or physically place the dog in the crate with a toy/treat and close the door.

IMHO - What is meant by dont force a dog is if you have a dog that has never been exposed to a crate....and he panics at the thought of putting his head into the crate....don't force the issue...help him learn to enjoy the security of being crated with step by step desensitization.

I have been with dogs that are not crazy-in-love about being crated and need to be lead and guided into a crate...but they are not panicky...I firmly escort them into their crate. They might fuss for a minute, but they settle down in a matter of minutes...big difference from one that panics at the thought...


----------



## JDK

Thanks for the response. It sounds like I'm going about it the right way. I just hate having to put an animal in a crate when he's yearning to be near me. In the long run though, I guess it's for the best.


----------



## bowdense

That;s a good question. My little guy has to be crated for part of the day due to our works schedules. He will go in the crate willingly during the day, though cries when we leave. I think he cries a lot while we are gone. Right now, while the kids are home, we just do 1-2 hours a day. 

At night, he is much less willing to go in. I have to physically put him in as gently as I can and close the door. He settles in less than a minute, but he doesn't go in without a fuss. Is this wrong? Even if we throw a treat in at night, he doesn't want to go in. He does sleep through the night.


----------



## LibertyME

again...just my opinion...but this sounds pretty darn normal.

Learning how to cope when you are not right there within arms distance is a skill that will serve a dog well his whole life long. There are times when a dog must be alone...at the vet...recovering from illness or injury etc...if you have visiting frail relatives or young children or even friends that are not wild about dogs. If you are working on a home project that could be dangerous to a dog.

I have gone thorough periods when we took up and put away all the big dog crates...and have left out a small puppy crate...the big dogs do all they can to squeeeeze themselves into the puppy crates...even with larger crates available they often want the smaller tighter crate.

Now that I have to older girls that have days when they don't feel their best....they will retreat to a crate when they want to do some serious resting - it has become a place of comfort for them. I don't necessarily close the door..... Storm phobic dogs will often head for their crate as a way to help themselves calm down.






bowdense said:


> At night, he is much less willing to go in. I have to physically put him in as gently as I can and close the door. He settles in less than a minute, but he doesn't go in without a fuss. Is this wrong? Even if we throw a treat in at night, he doesn't want to go in. He does sleep through the night.


----------



## dberk

My experiences - 
- You won't hurt their feelings. They will be reassured if you do it without emotion and don't act like they have a choice. Just put them in and walk away, no looking back, no talking.
- Leave the crate door open during the day and put some bones/toys/etc. in there. Hopefully the pup will investigate on its own.
- Put the dog in the crate, but don't close the door. Praise and treat. Then let it out. Repeat several times.
- Same as above but now close the door for longer and longer periods of time. 
- Cover the crate with towels/blankets so it is like a doggy cave. Usually helps calm them. 
- Don't ever crate them as a punishment.


----------



## silental

LibertyME said:


> again...just my opinion...but this sounds pretty darn normal.
> 
> Learning how to cope when you are not right there within arms distance is a skill that will serve a dog well his whole life long. There are times when a dog must be alone...at the vet...recovering from illness or injury etc...if you have visiting frail relatives or young children or even friends that are not wild about dogs. If you are working on a home project that could be dangerous to a dog.
> 
> I have gone thorough periods when we took up and put away all the big dog crates...and have left out a small puppy crate...the big dogs do all they can to squeeeeze themselves into the puppy crates...even with larger crates available they often want the smaller tighter crate.
> 
> Now that I have to older girls that have days when they don't feel their best....they will retreat to a crate when they want to do some serious resting - it has become a place of comfort for them. I don't necessarily close the door..... Storm phobic dogs will often head for their crate as a way to help themselves calm down.


I just let Lucy (9 weeks old...11th day of crate training) out of her crate and decided to let her go from the crate to "outside" (my command for going outside...lol) on her own. Well she hesitated...looking hesitantly at the open back door through which she has gone "outside" from day one...then bolted toward the living room. I caught up to her just as she squatted on the LR carpet and proceeded to carry her "outside" as she continued to pee down my leg. :no: Small setback...I hope. :uhoh:


----------



## bowdense

LibertyME said:


> again...just my opinion...but this sounds pretty darn normal.
> 
> Learning how to cope when you are not right there within arms distance is a skill that will serve a dog well his whole life long. There are times when a dog must be alone...at the vet...recovering from illness or injury etc...if you have visiting frail relatives or young children or even friends that are not wild about dogs. If you are working on a home project that could be dangerous to a dog.
> 
> I have gone thorough periods when we took up and put away all the big dog crates...and have left out a small puppy crate...the big dogs do all they can to squeeeeze themselves into the puppy crates...even with larger crates available they often want the smaller tighter crate.
> 
> Now that I have to older girls that have days when they don't feel their best....they will retreat to a crate when they want to do some serious resting - it has become a place of comfort for them. I don't necessarily close the door..... Storm phobic dogs will often head for their crate as a way to help themselves calm down.


Thanks. I totally believe in crate training. i just don't remember my other pups disliking it. Remington is a little velcro boy and loves to be next to us at all times. I know it is good for him to be alone sometimes. I just didn't want to do it in the wrong way.


----------



## aerolor

JDK said:


> Thanks for the response. It sounds like I'm going about it the right way. I just hate having to put an animal in a crate when he's yearning to be near me. In the long run though, I guess it's for the best.


So you decided to get your puppy JDK. You must have managed to get some day time care for him after all, which is good. You are right your pup will yearn to be with you. Having your young pup around you is very good for both of you and the bonding process and also moving onto training him for the future.


----------



## JDK

aerolor said:


> So you decided to get your puppy JDK. You must have managed to get some day time care for him after all, which is good. You are right your pup will yearn to be with you. Having your young pup around you is very good for both of you and the bonding process and also moving onto training him for the future.


Yup, we decided to get the puppy and came up with a solid plan of action to make it work :crossfing

His name is JJ.


----------



## bowdense

JDK said:


> Yup, we decided to get the puppy and came up with a solid plan of action to make it work :crossfing
> 
> His name is JJ.


Aw, he is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## aerolor

Beautiful pup JDK. JJ is a good name to call - does JJ stand for anything?


----------



## JDK

aerolor said:


> Beautiful pup JDK. JJ is a good name to call - does JJ stand for anything?


Thank you. We narrowed a list of 20 or so names down to Bentley, Parker and JJ. We figured JJ was short and quick, easy to remember and something that travels a good distance. It stands for Joe and Jen, which are mine and my girlfriend's names, since, aside from adopting a ferret together to give her our one some company, he's the first pet we bought together as a "unit".

My girlfriend originally wanted the name Steve. Which isn't to bad, but I can't picture myself in the park or anywhere for that matter yelling "Steve, come". I was leaning towards Nolan, Ripley, Wrigley and Dexter (after the character in my favorite TV series on Showtime). In the end though, we agreed on JJ which we both really like and found to be unique since he's our dog.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

From day one we had Bayne going into his crate, and never had a problem. When we picked him up at the breeders we took 2 blankets and a towel and let his littermates drag them around infusing them with their scent. Bayne slept on them on the way home and then we put them in his crate, he walked right in and had another nap, he was tired from his first vet visit and set of shots. 

At night we put a light blanket over the crate to give him some sense of 'den like' atmosphere. We have never heard him cry at night, also he slept through the night and never had an accident, mind you we pulled his water at 6 and then 8 p.m. Now we don't pull his water but I'll take him out before I go to bed to just do a pee and immediately back in. 

We have a box of biscuits that is for crate only, as soon as our hand goes into the box Bayne opens the door to his crate and steps in. We'll do this anytime, and without closing and locking the crate. I will find Bayne in his crate sleeping even when he has free rein of the area. 

He is only in his crate at night and short periods during the day if I can't be watching him or when I leave. We built a kennel outside with direct access from my back sliding doors to his gate, I don't even have to step outside for him to go out. He can see in the kitchen or in the door. I have him come in and out all day long, I wish I had the room for a doggie door, perhaps some day, but we have 2 cats and they would definitely use it too so it's not in the cards any time soon.

Hope you enjoy your pup and have as little issues as I've had with mine. Only challenge is the times when he gets excited and we have to do a time out, and even that is improving now.


----------

